

How to launch a start-up and lose everything else along the way - marcanthonyrosa
http://marcanthonyrosa.com/jump-right-in-how-to-launch-a-start-up-and-lo

======
sequoia
Respectfully, what is the point of this article? I got about halfway thru and
I had to stop. There are too many frivolous jokes etc. with not enough actual
content to keep me going.

Edit (I did not make an edit, I'm issuing a directive :p). Does it _need_ to
be as long as it is? I'm sure you've got some good experiences to share but
it's lost in the in the foam.

------
mdda
TL;DR: Startup entrepreneur gets swept up into the startup process, with a
promising young company. Parents are less caught up in startup frenzy, and
feel that they're also part of the education vs. startup decision. Family
wins. Best of luck to the remaining team. The entrepreneurial spirit lives
on...

------
econnors
Unlike some others, I liked the article a lot.

Sure, it wasn't very concise, but I thought it was a great story regarding
start-up life and the sacrifices that accompany it.

------
alanhoskins
I read it all and found it interesting, but it saddens me to see that his
parent's love is conditional. They should've supported their son instead of
"removing him from the family" if he didn't return to school.

Best of luck to you Marc and hopefully your parents support you on your next
venture.

------
garethsprice
Shows how important family support is when building a company.

Not knowing about the VC process, what's the implications for the investor in
this - were you not on the hook to deliver? Is the investor not upset that you
bailed because your parents ordered you back to school?

~~~
rgyure
While the investor incurs some liability for a situation like this, it's
important to build a solid team from day one. A business will soon become
bigger than any one person and be able to continue and thrive.

~~~
marcanthonyrosa
Agreed. A company is not one person, and if it is, something is wrong with the
company.

------
danso
OK...I skimmed through that first part about two times trying to find out what
the startup was and exactly what its idea was. Ideally, the first part of a
3-part series would have that info a little easier to find, but more
importantly, some in-depth reflection on why you thought the idea justified
making the jump to startup venture.

------
kfalter
family is definitely the most important thing... and without family support is
is incredibly hard to start something. best of luck Marc -- you know I'm
rooting for you and your love of starting something great

